# Unbekanntes Gerät



## Squix (28. Juni 2004)

Hi, ich hab ein Problem und zwar möchte ich meinen
GameController (SpeedLink Bullfrog SL-6045 USB Controller)
anschliessen und immer wenn ich das gemacht hab erkennt mein
WindowsXP ein "Unbekanntes Gerät" (ob ich TReiber installiert habe oder nicht ist egal -> macht kein Unterschied das Prob bleibt)

Hab auch scho alle USB-Anschlüsse an Rechner gecheckt nix.
Im System hat alles seine Treiber nur halt der Controller geht ni.

Ich hba ein Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
AMD Duron 1600 , Ram 512 DDR, Grafikkarte GeForce FX 5200

Bitte so helft mir

thx


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Juni 2004)

Hast du schonmal im Geräte-Manager nachgeschaut,
ob es ein gelbes Frage- oder Ausrufezeichen gibt ?
Wenn ja, installiere die Treiber über diesen Weg nochmal.
Ist die Treibersignierung deaktiviert ?


----------



## Squix (29. Juni 2004)

also Ausrufe oder Fragezeichen hab ich nicht

die Treiber signierung hab ich deaktiviert.

ach und fehler von mir der Controller heisst

Bullfrog SL-6540


----------

